# How much effort do you put into your tri's?



## andyR00 (23 Jul 2018)

Are you giving it everything plus extra on race day - crawling out of the pool, almost dying at the end of the bike ride and oxygen mask/ambulance at the end of the run. How serious are you etc?


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jul 2018)

andyR00 said:


> How much effort do you put into your tri's?


I reckon I am putting around 134-142% effort into every Tri I enter. Nobody has ever passed me...…..


----------



## Tommy2 (23 Jul 2018)

If you’re spent after the swim you’re not gonna make it to the run, i push the pace that i feel i can sustain for the whole duration, so if i’m a 25min 1500m swimmer i’m not going to be able to last if i try to do a 21min swim. Comfortably uncomfortable.
Definitely spent by the end of the run though.
Aim for a PB but realistic based on training times and how you’re feeling on the day/what the course profile is.


----------

